# BIND Fehlermeldung



## tofa (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

vor rund einem halben Jahr habe ich auf meinem Webserver (Suse Linux 9.3) einen eigenen Nameserver (BIND) aufgesetzt. Bislang verrichtete dieser seinen Dienst tadellos. Seit kurzem jedoch produziert er permanent Fehlermeldungen wie diese:


```
www named[5755]: unexpected RCODE (SERVFAIL) resolving '43.252.36.65.in-addr.arpa/PTR/IN': 209.41.184.100#53
www named[5755]: lame server resolving '2.203.172.61.in-addr.arp
a' (in '2.203.172.61.in-addr.arpa'?): 202.109.72.189#53
```

Leider konnten mir weder Google noch mein schlaues Linuxbuch erklären, was diese Fehlermeldung zu bedeuten hat und was ich dagegen unternehmen kann. Der Nameserver scheint jedoch weiterhin zu funktionieren, arbeitet jedoch extrem langsam.

Der Nameserver ist wie folgt konfiguriert:

*named.conf*

```
options {
	forwarders {
		145.253.2.11;
	};
        allow-query { 192.168.48.0/24; };
	allow-transfer { none; };
};

zone "." {
	type hint;
	file "named.root";
};

zone "xxxxxx.de" {
	type master;
	file "name2nr";
};

zone "192.168.48.IN-ADDR.ARPA" {
	type master;
	file "nr2name";
};
```

*name2nr*

```
; ------------------------------------------------------------
; xxxxxxx.de Start of Authority Records (SOA)
; ------------------------------------------------------------
$TTL    1d
@       7d      IN      SOA             localhost.xxxxxxx.de. (
        netadmin.xxxxxxx.de.	        ; Zone Contact
        2004092101                      ; Serial
        1h                              ; Refresh
        30m                             ; Retry
        7d                              ; Expire
        1h )                            ; Negative Cache
 
; ------------------------------------------------------------
; mydomain.com Nameserver Records (NS)
; ------------------------------------------------------------
@               7d      IN      NS      localhost.xxxxxxx.de.
 
; ------------------------------------------------------------
; mydomain.com A (ADDRESS) and MX Records (MAIL EXCHANGER)
; ------------------------------------------------------------
@               1d      IN      A       192.168.48.4
@               1d      IN      MX 0    mail.xxxxxxx.de.
 
; ------------------------------------------------------------
; SPF entries - see: spf.pobox.com before enabling
; ------------------------------------------------------------
;@              1d      IN      TXT     "v=spf1 a mx -all"
 
; ------------------------------------------------------------
; mydomain.com Address Records (A)
; ------------------------------------------------------------
 
; Do not remove the localhost entry 
; Name Server address records
localhost       1d      IN      A       127.0.0.1 
 
; Router Interface Records
webserver       1d      IN      A       192.168.48.4
fileserver      1d      IN      A       192.168.48.55
 
; Web/Internet based records
www             1d      IN      A       192.168.48.4
tp             1d      IN      A       192.168.48.4
mail            1d      IN      A       192.168.48.4
smtp            1d      IN      A       192.168.48.4
pop             1d      IN      A       192.168.48.4
  
; ------------------------------------------------------------
; Assign DHCP address range from 25-254, adjust to meet
; your requirements. Note: If your using DDNS then comment
; the following line.
; ------------------------------------------------------------
;$GENERATE 25-254  dhcp-8-$      A       192.168.8.$
;$GENERATE 25-254  dhcp-9-$      A       192.168.9.$
;$GENERATE 25-254  dhcp-10-$     A       192.168.10.$
 
; ------------------------------------------------------------
; Current Aliases for mydomain.com (CNAME)
; --
```

*nr2name*

```
; ------------------------------------------------------------
; xxxxxxx.de Start of Authority Records (SOA)
; ------------------------------------------------------------
$TTL    1d
@       7d      IN      SOA             localhost.xxxxxxx.de. (
        netadmin.xxxxxxx.de.	        ; Zone Contact
        2004092101                      ; Serial
        1h                              ; Refresh
        30m                             ; Retry
        7d                              ; Expire
        1h )                            ; Negative Cache
 
; ------------------------------------------------------------
; mydomain.com Nameserver Records (NS)
; ------------------------------------------------------------
@               7d      IN      NS      localhost.xxxxxxx.de.

; mydomain.com A (ADDRESS) and MX Records (MAIL EXCHANGER)
; ------------------------------------------------------------
@               1d      IN      A       192.168.48.4
@               1d      IN      MX 0    mail.xxxxxxx.de.

4 IN PTR mail.xxxxxxx.de.
55 IN PTR fileserver.xxxxxxx.de.
```

Im Vorraus Danke für den entscheidenen tipp. 

Viele Grüße
tofa


----------

